# Jacques Champion de Chambonnières and his pupils



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a space to say anything you want about Chambonnières, Louis Couperin, Jean-Henri d'Anglebert, Jacques Hardel. And Johann Jakob Froberger too -- why not?

I've started to get seriously interested in these composers and their music. I wonder if anyone else here likes to listen to them.


----------

